# Nemox Lux vs Eureka Mignon Silenzio



## jenic (May 5, 2019)

I currently have a Nemox Lux with stepless mod, it's about 5 years old and served me well.

I've been offered a nearly new Eureka Silenzio for £175 and trying to decide if I go for it or not.

Does anyone know how the two compare, will the eureka be an upgrade or are they about on par?


----------

